# polished slide



## EeeGeeGee (Feb 12, 2007)

im trying to find out where to buy a polished slide or do people just use the stock slide and have it stripped and polished. dont ask why but i like the way the silver looks on the black frame! 
so if you guys could help me out that would be cool. 
thanks


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

EeeGeeGee said:


> im trying to find out where to buy a polished slide or do people just use the stock slide and have it stripped and polished. dont ask why but i like the way the silver looks on the black frame!
> so if you guys could help me out that would be cool.
> thanks


Most 2tones are plated with nickel/chrome or are a stainless steel slide, polishing a blue slide without some type of treatment will only rust.


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

Removing the "Black" from the slide on a Glock won't hurt anything. The Tenifer hardening/corrosion process penetrates the metal so the Black is just a coating. I have not polished the slide yet on a Glock but I'm thinking of doing my G35. I have polished several barrels. The top barrel is stainless, next is a stock barrel and the last is a stock barrel that I polished.


----------



## EeeGeeGee (Feb 12, 2007)

how did you go about polishing the barrel you did?
thats exactly what i want my slide to look like.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Why don't U hard chrome it or NP3 it - U get the same look but with some protection.


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

EeeGeeGee said:


> how did you go about polishing the barrel you did?
> thats exactly what i want my slide to look like.


I picked up a polishing wheel at Home Depot and a stick of the Robie white polishing compound then went at it.


----------



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

DON'T polish your slide EeeGee! That is a BAD idea!! You don't want to leave your slide with minimal or no protection against corrosion!! If you like the polished look get your slide hard-chromed. It's not all that expensive, provides excellent protection, and the finish can be anywhere from chrome-shiny to a dull satin look (which I personally prefer).


Polishing a barrel is fine I guess; I've done that with one or two of mine in the past. Even with the barrel you have to be really careful about taking off any material; even the thickness of the coating can change the accuracy of your weapon. You'd be better off getting a SS barrel if you can though.


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

LAK Supply said:


> .... You don't want to leave your slide with minimal or no protection against corrosion!!.


Not really, the metal in the slide and barrel go through the Tenifer process BEFORE the black coating is applied. Tenifer gives the slide and barrel a Rockwell hardness of 64+(IIRC) and is 85% more corrosion resistant than a hard chrome finish, and is 99.9% salt-water corrosion resistant. Not that I'm againest H. Chrome, I just don't care for internet myth & unfounded rumor.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Those are nice looking Glocks! I put a Bar-Sto stainless steel barrel in my G 35 and I like the looks of the stainless against the black finish of the slide.


----------



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

While everyone has their preferences, I do have to disagree. The hardness on the material does not come from any coating; the coating itself provides that hardness through it's adhesion to the material underneath it. The structure of the surface material is changed and it is VERY hard. 

The steel that is used to manufacture a slide is high-quality material; it is not porous enough to allow any coating or other treatment to penetrate deep enough into the material that it provides the kind of resistance you are referring to. 

You can see this in action when you have a Glock slide on a mill. Once you breach the coating there is a noticable difference in the rate of speed at which you can run your tool. This is where the treatment ends, and although you are right and there is some residual effect on the virgin material it does not provide the same level of protection as a fully-intact finish. 

If you wish to remove part of this treatment from your slide I am not knocking you. As I said, I have done this with barrels in the past. However, I would not advocate anything that reduces the amount of protection on your slide. While it may work just fine for you, there is a point where a "little too much" can be way too much; I'd hate to not tell someone that and have their experience be different from yours. 

Your weapons do look good though!


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

*EeeGeeGee*

Here is a slide I just started to polish. I only did half to try and show the contrast. The stainless steel barrel above the slide is a little shinier then the Glock slide but it should give you an idea as to what the finished result will be. Personally I don't care for the high-shine as it shows ALL the dirt and fingerprints.


----------

